# Better quality accessories Bits, taps.



## Qmavam (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi all, I did minor machine work 20 years ago. Now retired, I drilled and tapped a few holes the other day. I see I no longer have the proper # bits for my taps. 
Also, I tried to drill some bed frame angle iron* and had to change the bit 3 times. I did have a center drill that got a hole started and helped, but now I need a new center drill. I'm sure I can get bits on Amazon, but I want to get some better quality number drill bits. Do you have any favorite online dealers where I know I will get a bit that will last and be able to be resharpened. The might even sell through Amazon, but which seller has the better bits? Also, any favorite drill sharpener at a reasonable price.
* yes, I know bed frame can be very difficult.


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 5, 2021)

Most of my drill bits are Norseman, Viking, and Cleveland.  US-made HSS, buy once, cry once.  I have a 115 (?) set of A-Z, 1/16"-1/2", 1-60 cobalt bits from Harbor Freight that are pretty decent (~$100 for the set).  

All of my center drills are either KEO or Cleveland.  I don't bother sharpening them, they last a day or two short of forever in my experience.

I picked up a lot of my tooling from a shop that shut down.  Have picked up odds and ends off eBay doing searches for a particular sized bit and "HSS" in the search.  I refine the search by looking at a US seller only, then weed it down from there.

Bruce


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 5, 2021)

Some bed frame is better/worse than others, but you never know.  Some say they are/were made from old recycled railroad track.
Most USA made drills are better than import ones.  Zoro tools carries good stuff.  Amazon too but be careful what you buy.
-Mark


----------



## Qmavam (Aug 5, 2021)

It was my lucky day. I went to my local industrial supply, I said I wanted #36, #29, # 25# and # 7 drill bits, probably two of each.
I don't suspect small stuff like that is there core business, but he went back in the corner and grabbed a box from a large rack of bits and taps.He said after the hurricane, this all got messed up. He started rummaging through and found #36, #28, #25 and #7. I ask, how much, he said just take them all $5. So I got 39 bits (12 of each but only 3 #7 bits) and a # 3 and #4 center bit. They are labeled M2 HS. Not sure what that means, but I'm pretty sure I got a deal. 
I told him I'd like to come back and organize his stock, in trade for some more tools!


----------



## Aukai (Aug 5, 2021)

Here's a little blurb I found.




__





						High Speed Steel | HSS Steel | Griggs Steel
					

Griggs specializes in high speed steel, hss steel and tool steel. Over 65 years of experience, contact us today!




					www.griggssteel.com


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Aug 5, 2021)

I have been very satisfied with this for the last 4 years.








						Cobalt Drill Bit Set, 115 Piece
					

Amazing deals on this 115Pc Cobalt Drill Bit Set at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com
				




Every size in drill bits under ½"
cobalt


----------



## walz10 (Aug 5, 2021)

Make sure to get the cobalt ones because the black oxide ones I got from HF are terrible. As in not even one of them is straight and most of the sizes are incorrect. Plus they are just about hard enough to drill wood. In metal they twist and unravel. The unraveling is interesting to look at the first few times but in the end ruins projects. Most of the bits I now have ( probably 1000’s) have come from Craig’s list and marketplace adds. Lots of retired guys in my area selling their tools. I’m usually late to the game and buying the remnants as a bundle somehow that usually includes a bunch of drill bits. Other than that I buy as needed from Amazon. Dill America is a brand that I’ve had fair luck with. They are reasonably priced straight and sharp. What I have received has been made in China. I found that fairly interesting considering the name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 5, 2021)

M2 is HSS.  Cobalt is nice if you're heating it up.  I'm with Bruce, I won't touch a China cutting tool any longer, no sir.  I've separated that stuff out, and put them in a drawer called "carp drills" that only see daylight when drilling carp holes in carp materials like bed frames.  If I run them until they melt, it's a good thing, because then I can finally throw them away without feeling bad about it like I would when they were "sharp"!


----------



## Janderso (Aug 5, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Amazon too but be careful what you buy.


Amazon has good drill bits?
I guess if you can find "Norseman, Viking, and Cleveland. US-made HSS" via Amazon??
I've been replacing them as I break them with McMaster black or black-gold bits.
I don't know what brand they sell but I've been happy with the quality.


----------



## hman (Aug 6, 2021)

Qmavam said:


> It was my lucky day. I went to my local industrial supply, I said I wanted #36, #29, # 25# and # 7 drill bits, probably two of each.
> I don't suspect small stuff like that is there core business, but he went back in the corner and grabbed a box from a large rack of bits and taps.He said after the hurricane, this all got messed up. He started rummaging through and found #36, #28, #25 and #7. I ask, how much, he said just take them all $5. So I got 39 bits (12 of each but only 3 #7 bits) and a # 3 and #4 center bit.


Good for you!  Suckage is definitely indicated.



Qmavam said:


> I told him I'd like to come back and organize his stock, in trade for some more tools!


"Louis, I think this the beginning of a beautiful friendship."


----------



## Larry$ (Aug 6, 2021)

MSC has a huge variety of drill bits. I've used their house brand, (Wera?) & Triumph & Cleveland for my business and they have been good.


----------



## projectnut (Aug 6, 2021)

BGHansen said:


> Most of my drill bits are Norseman, Viking, and Cleveland.  US-made HSS, buy once, cry once.  I have a 115 (?) set of A-Z, 1/16"-1/2", 1-60 cobalt bits from Harbor Freight that are pretty decent (~$100 for the set).
> 
> *All of my center drills are either KEO or Cleveland.  I don't bother sharpening them, they last a day or two short of forever in my experience.*
> 
> ...


I would definitely stick with these brands for center drills.  A few years ago in a weak moment I made the mistake of buying a box of Chinesium ones on eBay.  They're complete junk.  Some wouldn't drill a hole fresh out of the box.  Others lasted a maximum of 10 holes before I threw them in the trash.

There are several vendors on eBay that carry name brand drills in either singles or sets.  As Bruce mentioned I would stick with those that are American or German made.  I usually buy them by the package and have several brands.  Among them are Cleveland, Chicago Latrobe, Triumph, Morse, Precision, Union Butterfield, 

I would stay away from Vermont American, Irwin, Hanson, and other lower end brands.  At one time these were quality brands made in the US.  In more recent times their production has shifted to China.  They may be less expensive, but I think you'll find out why in short order.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 6, 2021)

Amazon sells good stuff and bad,  I only buy the good as in USA made, and often the shipping is cheap or "free" 
Sometimes I'll bundle things to get a good price.  Same with Zoro.  
Ebay occasionally has deals on overstock items like Widia taps
-M


----------

